# convince my wife that I love her



## aubmax (Nov 21, 2013)

I have been married for almost three years. Nowadays my wife and I have discussions almost daily. She always cries while we have discussions. She argues on trivial things. Nowadays she tells me that I become happy and it is my hobby to make her cry. In fact I love her so much but I don't know how to convince her. She has started sleeping on couch. How can I convince her to to come back to me and show my love to her. I am not expressive guy and she complains that I don't share everything. How to solve these issues with my wife ? She is very depressed and tells that she doesn't want to live. I dont want to lose her. Any suggestions ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yours4ever (Mar 14, 2013)

what exactly that you do that made her cry? 
Please ask her and please don't defense yourself. 

Listen and ask for clarify.

So, what exactly that made her feel like crying?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

It sounds to me like she needs help with her depression before you start working on your relationship. Is she seeing a counselor or doctor for the depression or taking medication? I'm not really an advocate for antidepressants but if someone is having suicidal thoughts they can help.

It could very well be that once she comes out of her depression she will realize that she is indeed happy with you. Depression really clouds the mind.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Is everybody missing the part where she says she doesn't want to live? Forget the love languages. Get her some help.


----------



## bevixnz (Nov 22, 2013)

:iagree: Best to address this issue first!


----------

